# Enyaliopsis sp



## metallica (Nov 6, 2006)

armoured ground cricket


----------



## Randolph XX() (Nov 6, 2006)

wondering are they noisy?


----------



## metallica (Nov 6, 2006)

they should be.. haven't heard them yet...


----------



## Phalagorn (Nov 8, 2006)

*Armoured ground crickets*































*Female-male*


----------



## Sof (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow those look amazing. Where are they from and how long do they live for?


----------



## Pyst (Nov 9, 2006)

Very creepy but interesting looking crickets. They look like some of HR Giger's artwork that has come to life. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Gigas (Nov 9, 2006)

whats the reproduction rate with these?and does anyone know the groqth speed?  Nice pics you two


----------



## MartinW (May 4, 2007)

Can anyone tell me how you have been keeping them and what they prefer to eat (other than each other? Just got some in along with some Acanthoplus discoidalis and wanted to know the best way of keeping them. And for breeding them of course. Already started laying by the looks of things so expect they are fairly prolific. Great looking beasties


----------



## mitchnast (May 4, 2007)

Phalagorn;780142[B said:
			
		

> Female-male[/B]









separated at birth?

that butthole has alot of personality


----------



## arachnocat (May 4, 2007)

Oh yeah. LOL! That's pretty creepy!


----------



## HepCatMoe (May 4, 2007)

i expect they dont make good feeders...


----------



## Reeso (May 5, 2007)

Maybe not the best place to start posting but I thought I could give some info about these truly monstrous crickets. I have kept them now for a few months and I'm amazed at how carnivorous the adults are (I know they are Omnivorous but my adults tend to eat 70% meat!)
Here's a pic of one of my big females (which I sold) chomping down on a adult Locust - gives you an idea of the size of them too!  







Thankfully have many more on the way!


----------



## beetleman (May 5, 2007)

oh yeah baby:drool: awesome beast. mmm  me want!


----------



## Scythemantis (May 6, 2007)

Where did you get yours, anyway? Someone was selling pairs here last year but I didn't have the money.


----------



## Reeso (May 7, 2007)

I got them from a friend in Tanzania (yes a friend not a supplier)  
So I'll hopefully be able to get a constant supply of them!! :drool: 
Here's a pic of a HEAVILY gravid female


----------



## beetleman (May 7, 2007)

holey moley she's gonna pop! i would love to have some of those:drool:


----------



## Reeso (May 22, 2007)

If anyone is interested in getting some check out the classifieds!!


----------



## Herp13 (May 22, 2007)

So are they available in the US?


----------

